# Wie regelt man grundsätzlich die Temperatur



## wonderfulworld (24 August 2007)

Hallo ihr alle,

ich möchte mit einer Beckhoff CX9010 meine Temperatur im Haus regeln. Dazu, wollte ich eigentlich in jedem Zimmer einen kleinen PT100 (oder ähnliches) in jedes Zimmer irgendwo (z. B. in einer Verteilerdose) verstecken. Und dann indem ich den PT100 in Reihe mit einem anderen Widerstand setze, die Temperatur über die Spannungsänderung messen. Aber irgendwie find ich kein passendes Teil zum Kaufen. Selberlöten möcht ich eigentlich nicht. Die Dinger kommen ja unter Putz und wenn da mal eins kaputt geht, ist das nicht so angenehm.

Naja vielleicht habt ihr mal ne gute Idee. Also ich hab hier schon ne Menge gelesen aber irgendwie nicht die Richtige antwort bekommen.

mfg wonderfulworld


----------



## zotos (24 August 2007)

Der Titel passt gar nicht zur Frage.

Also die Frage klingt für mich eher nach wie erfasst man Temperaturen in einem Raum.

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das mit der UP-Dose ok ist.

Aber ich würde das mit dem Erfassen so machen. Vom PT100 in drei- oder vierleiter Technik in richtung SPS und da entweder mit einem Messverstärker (z.B. von http://www.rinck-electronic.de) auf eine Analogeingangsklemme oder bei Beckhoff direkt eine PT100 Eingangsklemme verwenden. 

Je nach Preis und/oder Platz bedarf.


----------



## Steve81 (24 August 2007)

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall die Temperatur im Raum und nicht  in der Unterputzdose messen.


----------



## IBFS (25 August 2007)

Raumregler aller Hersteller sind immer auf einer

- festerabgewandten

- gut erreichbaren (neuben der Tür z.B. über den Lichtschaltern)

- nicht von der Sonne DIREKT bestrahlbaren fläche

- Quasiaufputz in der UP-Dose (gucken ein Stück raus - damit die luft durchströmen kann)

- Höhe ca. 1,50 Meter (und WICHTIG: rundrum alles frei - keine Dimmer in der Nähe - die erzeugen Wärme - aber die sind ja auf ca. 1,05 - 1,20 Meter)


FAZIT:

Ich würde eine von einem E-System,  - GIRA - JUNG - BERKER  etc. 
einen Bilnddeckel kaufen - Löcher reinbohren - PT100 drin verstecken
Das ist die billigste Lösung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2007)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf jeden Fall die Temperatur im Raum und nicht  in der Unterputzdose messen.



Vielleicht auch dabei nicht vergessen, dass die meissten Temperatur-Fühler sich selbst erwärmen (können). Das würde dann in einer UP-Dose prima klappen - die Temperatur in der UP-Dose entspricht nicht der in deinem Raum. Ich würde es also so machen, dass die Raumluft gut an deinem Temperatur-Fühler vorbeikommen kann. Vielleicht siehst du mal bei Herstellern von Bustechnik (EIB , LCN) nach, wie die das machen ...
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre (ich habe das früher schon Mal gemacht) eine Laustprecher-Abdeckung aus dem Schalterprogramm zu nehmen und den NTC oder PTC darunter legen. Da bekäme er dann auch Luft ...


----------



## Gecht (25 August 2007)

Also Rinck ist wie oben schon erwähnt immer einen Klick wert.

Ich hab da mal was gelesen, das man mit dem Analog In Mux16x und "dahinter" einen PT1000 auf 0-10V eben bis zu 16 PT1000 günstigst einlesen kann.

Schreib doch mal an Rinck, die sind echt nett und ich denke die haben schon ne FAQ für diesen Fall parat. (Kannst ja dann die Antwort hier reinschreiben, dann weiss ichs mal genau)


----------



## IBFS (25 August 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre (ich habe das früher schon Mal gemacht) eine Laustprecher-Abdeckung aus dem Schalterprogramm zu nehmen und den NTC oder PTC darunter legen. Da bekäme er dann auch Luft ...


 

...leider wird eine Lautsprecherabdeckung oder Hirschmannabdeckung  
immer an der Buchse - die ja dann nicht vorhanden ist - festgeschraubt.
ein Blinddeckel "hält" sich immer direkt am Rahmen fest - Rastnasen
oder wird festgeschraubt (siehe Bild).


----------



## gravieren (25 August 2007)

Hi

So sieht das gekauft aus.


http://www.rsonline.de/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/searchBrowseAction.do?D=pt100&Nr=AND%28avl%3ade%2csearchDiscon_de%3aN%29&Ntk=I18NAll&Nty=1&Ntt=pt100&Dx=mode%20matchpartial&Ntx=mode%20matchpartial&N=0&name=SiteStandard&forwardingPage=line&R=3736774&callingPage=/jsp/search/search.jsp&BV_SessionID=@@@@0777769299.1188074508@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdladdllddfiljcefeceeldgkidhgf.0&cacheID=deie


oder hier

http://www.rsonline.de/cgi-bin/bv/r...filjcefeceeldgkidhgf.0&cacheID=deie&Nr=avl:de


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...leider wird eine Lautsprecherabdeckung oder Hirschmannabdeckung
> immer an der Buchse - die ja dann nicht vorhanden ist - festgeschraubt.
> ein Blinddeckel "hält" sich immer direkt am Rahmen fest - Rastnasen
> oder wird festgeschraubt (siehe Bild).


 
Selbstverständlich hast du da recht, aber wie ich schon sagte: "ich hatte das schon mal bei einem Kunden gemacht ...". 
Schon mal was von Klebstoffen gehört ? Man klebt (in meinem Fall die Lautsprecher-Abdeckung von einem Gira-UP-Radio - die gibt es einzeln) einfach am Mehrfach-Rahmen fest. Die anderen Lichtschalter etc. halten den Fühler und seine Abdeckung auch mit fest ...
Das hatte dann sogar vernünftig ausgesehen ...


----------



## IBFS (25 August 2007)

Die anderen Lichtschalter etc 


Temperatursensor - *alleine* - auf  1,50 Meter

Lichtschalter  zwischen 1,05 -bis  1,20 Meter


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2007)

...
wenn du es nicht weitersagst ... weder der Temperatursensor noch die Lichtschalter noch der Haus-Eigentümer haben es bisher gemerkt - gefroren hat er auch noch nicht ... liegt schon ein paar Dienstage zurück


----------



## IBFS (25 August 2007)

@ L...L...

... Glück gehabt ....


@alle
Der einzelne "Schalter" - da oben - ist ein Fernsteller von Jung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Temperatursensor - *alleine* - auf 1,50 Meter
> 
> Lichtschalter zwischen 1,05 -bis 1,20 Meter


 
Ich hatte gerade schon mal geantwortet, aber irgendwie ist das wohl nicht in der Datenbank angekommen ... wie auch immer ...

In dem genannten Fall hat es bisher weder der Temperatur-Sensor noch die Lichtschalter noch der Kunde gemerkt (der am Wenigsten, den der hätte mich für die Marktüblichen Lösungen erschlagen). Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die 30 cm eine große Rolle spielen. Es funktioniert jedenfalls schon ein paar Winter ...


----------



## IBFS (25 August 2007)

@L...L...
...ich habe ja nur geschrieben wie es die Norm sein sollte.

OT
Ja bei mir sind auch schon zwei Beträge in die Binsen gegangen 
OT-Ende


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Der einzelne "Schalter" - da oben - ist ein Fernsteller von Jung.


 
Kann man einen Bi-metall-Schalter mit einem Analog-Eingang sinnvoll einlesen ?
Ich meine, das war mit ein Ansatz dieses Threads ...

Zusatz: Klasse, jetzt steht mein Beitrag da 2x drin ...


----------



## IBFS (25 August 2007)

...natürlich muß an diese Stelle dann der Blinddeckel von meinem Posting weiter oben.

ABER ICH WOLLTE FÜR DIESEN TREAD MEIN HAUS NICHT EXTRA UMBAUEN!!!


----------



## M_o_t (26 August 2007)

@L...L...

warum einen Bimetall Schalter analog einlesen? 
Ich hab mal gelernt das der digital sei.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 August 2007)

... 
ich wollte den Schalter nicht analog einlesen. Das wäre ja Quatsch. Ich denke aber, IBFS hatte mich da schon richtig verstanden ...


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> ich wollte den Schalter nicht analog einlesen. Das wäre ja Quatsch. Ich denke aber, IBFS hatte mich da schon richtig verstanden ...


 
EXAKT.........


----------



## wonderfulworld (28 August 2007)

*billige Lösung mit Multiplexer*

Ja, das mit dem Multiplexer funktioniert:
Hier die Antwort von Rink( die sind wirklich super):
Die Multiplexer MUX-IN16 sind zu vergleichen mit einem  Drehschalter, die
Adresse bestimmt die Stellung des Schalters, der Disable schaltet den
Ausgang offen (hochohmig). Solange der Disable 0 ist, wird der Eingang, der
z.Z. anliegenden Adresse, direkt zum Ausgang durchgeschaltet, bleibt als bis
zu einer neuen Adresse stehen.
Bei dem Betrieb der MUX-IN16 muss der Disable nur dann benutzt werden, wenn
mehrere Multiplexer parallel (Adresse und Ausgang) geschaltet werden oder
der Ausgang abgeschaltet (hochohmig) werden soll. Bei dem Betrieb eines
Multiplexers MUX-IN16 braucht der Disable nicht beschaltet zu werden.
Zur Multiplexung: die Adresse könnte zyklisch nacheinander erfolgen, die
Zyklusfrequenz ist von der SPS und der Software abhängig (im Millisekunden-
bis Sekundenbereich, alter Spruch: so schnell wie nötig, so langsam wie
möglich).

Hier auch noch eine Anwendungsbeispiel von Rink:
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/AN_B391_2_D_MUX_PT1000_Anschluss.PDF

Also dann, vielen Dank für eure Antworten, sie haben mir sehr geholfen.

Wonderfulworld


----------

